# Salsco 824 chipper



## Woodsrover (Nov 8, 2006)

I just bought a Salsco 824 3-point hitch wood chipper that I’m running behind a 30hp Kubota tractor.

I’ve only got a couple hours on it but so far I’m very impressed. I bought the optional feed sensor that stops the feed roller if the tractor starts to bog down. It’s an option worth having. You can stuff a limb in the chipper and just walk away from it. The thing really runs itself. It’s listed as a 4” and though I haven’t measure the intake hole, it seams bigger. It’s all self-contained with its own hydraulic pump and needs only a PTO shaft and 12 volts to run.

If anyone wants to know something about it, just ask, or wants to see pictures, let me know and I’ll post a few. Hell, if you want to come over and try it out, feel free!

Jim


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey, you just run that thing down here to Virginia and we'll give it a workout at my place. 




> t’s listed as a 4” and though I haven’t measure the intake hole, it seams bigger.



The intake WILL be bigger, so it can chomp all the side branches and multiple smaller branches. The 4" capacity refers to the biggest single branch it can handle based on the unit's power.


----------



## johncinco (Nov 9, 2006)

How much did you have to give for that? I have a 35 HP tractor and have been looking around for one. Anything bigger than 4" for me would become firewood.


----------



## Woodsrover (Nov 9, 2006)

List price is about $6800.00, though I didn't quite pay that. I've got a buddy in the businiess. 

My 30hp tractor runs it very well...in fact, I can run it in 720 pto speed and keep the revs down and it's got plenty of power. The feed sensor makes sure the tractor doesn't bog down even with heavy material.


----------

